# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ریاضی منتظری خوبه?

## God_of_war

دوستان کس دی وی دی منتظری رو دیده نتیجه گرفته? واقعا بگه ها نه برا اینکه چون از بالا پایین پریدن منتظری خوشش نمیاد بیاد نظر بده واقعا بگین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## reza2018

> دوستان کس دی وی دی منتظری رو دیده نتیجه گرفته? واقعا بگه ها نه برا اینکه چون از بالا پایین پریدن منتظری خوشش نمیاد بیاد نظر بده واقعا بگین


سلام....در این مورد نظرات متفاوت .بعضی ها میگن خوبه ولی من ازنحوه تدریسش خوشم نیومد.
بهترین کار اینه یکی از پکهاشو بگیری ببینی میتونی باهاش پیش بری یا نه اگه برات خوب بود بقیه رو هم بگیر

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام....در این مورد نظرات متفاوت .بعضی ها میگن خوبه ولی من ازنحوه تدریسش خوشم نیومد.
> بهترین کار اینه یکی از پکهاشو بگیری ببینی میتونی باهاش پیش بری یا نه اگه برات خوب بود بقیه رو هم بگیر


 پس این رتبه برترا چی میگن خوبه

----------


## reza2018

> پس این رتبه برترا چی میگن خوبه


منظورت اونایی هست که میارن تلویزیون؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Matrix M

> پس این رتبه برترا چی میگن خوبه


مصاحبه با رتبه 72 منطقه 1 تجربی کنکور 97 - امیرحسین رضایی
مصاحبه ایشون رو بخون میفهمی چرا رتبه های برتر میان میگن خوبه.

----------


## God_of_war

> مصاحبه با رتبه 72 منطقه 1 تجربی کنکور 97 - امیرحسین رضایی
> مصاحبه ایشون رو بخون میفهمی چرا رتبه های برتر میان میگن خوبه.


من که به خود این رتبه برترم اعتماد ندارم در ضمن ویسی که گذاشته خیلی اماتوریه حرف اخر از کی تا حالا افتاده به این و اون زنگ میزنه بیاین تو برناممون دیگه در این حدم نیس

----------


## SEYED REZA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


من که به خود این رتبه برترم اعتماد ندارم در ضمن ویسی که گذاشته خیلی اماتوریه حرف اخر از کی تا حالا افتاده به این و اون زنگ میزنه بیاین تو برناممون دیگه در این حدم نیس


با عرض پوزش من علاوه بر ایشون یکی از همشهریامم اینو تصدیق کرده تازه یه سری مشاور نما هم داره که حالا باید یه مدت طولانی باهاشون کار کنید تا بفهمید چی میگم 

من به هیییییییچ عنوان توصیه اش نمیکنم*

----------


## navidm46

پکیج ریاضی اقای منتظری میتونه اثر بخش باشه به شرطی که ..... برای مثال در مبحث احتمال 17 ساعت تدریس شده (البته 17 ساعت تایم خود دوی دیه به کنار استپ ها برای حل پلی بک دادنا و نوشتن ها ) ( البته با 500 تست ایشون حل میکنن ) حالا شما باید بیای بررسی کنی ببینی که ایا اگه برای احتمال درسنامه مهروماه رو بخونی چقدر طول میکشه ؟ مثلا جواب 5 ساعته  حالا شما میمونی  و 12 ساعت مفید دیگه که میتونی خودت تستارو حل کنی و تقریبا با حل 500 تست از کتابای تست بسیار قوی تر خواهی شد تا اینکه یکی برات تستو حل کنه اگه جوابتون این باشه که تستی که اقای منتظری حل میکنه شما دوباره حل کنید خوب اینطوری بازده  مطالعاتی 50 درصد کم میشه علاوه برا این تستی که شما باهاش کلنجار میرین از روی کتاب تست خیلی مفید تر میتونه باشه این نظر من بود  ( از پکیجای اقای منتظری استفاده کردم یک ماه نتیجه نگرفتم ( من نتیجه نگرفتم شاید یکی دیگ میگرفت (

----------

